# Gaggia Knockout drawer



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I've got a Gaggia knockout drawer that I'm looking to move on. Any ideas what it might be worth?

There are a few scrapes (you might be able to see in the photos) there's also a tiny bit of rust below the knock bar. Other than that it's in pretty good nick

Cheers!


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

I also need to replace the 4 rubber legs (1 is missing) as you can see it's got a lean in pic 2.

I'll be doing this and giving a really good clean if there's interest


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

£30 -50 - with the feet fixed - I'm sure someone on here would like it - but would need to be a Gaggia owner


----------



## barnfather (Dec 22, 2016)

Cant believe you're getting rid of this! if I didnt already have a knock box....


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

It is nice but I think I want something smaller


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Is it the same footprint as the classic? Also, does it raise it up much?


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Here's a photo of my Classic sitting on it, it has the same footprint really and raises the machine up by 6.5cm


----------



## Dr Blunderbrain (Dec 24, 2015)

I'd be very interested in this if you decide to sell it. Would make a nice addition to my new coffee making facilities in my kitchen.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I would've thought the extra height would've been useful to get a milk pitcher under the steam arm. Personally I would keep it as it goes great with the Classic. A separate knock box would take up it's own space so defeating the object. I think I'd probably use it for keeping bits and pieces in (brush, dosing spoon for beans, cafiza sachets etc.) if I had a separate knock box.

I can't say I have seen another one like this tbh, I've seen ones for La Pavonis but not Gaggia Classics.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Ugh... Good suggestion @Rhys - Now I can't decide whether to keep and use a drawer for gear or sell.

My thinking is actually less about space and more that I only plan to knock the grinds out before then putting in the bin rather that storing a whole drawer worth of pucks. I was considering something small like a Grindenstien.

I might clean it up, fix the legs and try it out for a week before making a decision.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, tbh if you were selling it I'd snap it up myself to sit the Pavoni on, but yes I'd use it to put my grinder brush in, my bean scoop and milk thermometer (though I'd probably end up using it as a knock drawer as everyone dumps their t-bags in my Sage knock box.

As I say I'd keep it, as I've not seen one for the Classic so I'd be quite sought after as knock drawers tend to be quite big.


----------

